# Nomi Adventures



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Yes.. Apparently I lost my other journal. But I will keep track of this one ;-)

Nomi is my best bud, I will write about him and his quirky face 

For now he lives in an approx* 1 gallon fishbowl. He enjoys it, he tends to like smaller spaces according to what I see.

He loves his pellets, "nom, nom, nom, om, nom" - Nomi

And certainly loves to play with me and my finger. "bite bite bite" - Nomi

And also hates his 'fishy' neighbors the Tetra's, "ahhhhh stap biting me!" - Nomi

But for now his caretaker/best buddy is going to save up coins 4 the project. BNANFT, or "banana feature" or Buy Nomi A New Fish Tank



"nom, om, om, nom, nom..." - Nomi


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Operation Banana is going well, Nomi is healthy and cant wait for his new tank.

I was only able to find at least 20$ in coins. I packed them up in paper so every packet is 2$, cool. However I still am saving more.

--

Other than that an aquarium store owes me 7 dollars for not having enough change >.> darnit


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Nomi has a recent water change and I have added the substrate that I bought from the aquarium store, he's absolutely enjoying it. He must be really enjoying it because he looks like he's digging up.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

So the tetras are in the bowl with Nomi? They're probably biting because they're stressed and uncomfortable. How often are you doing water changes? With a betta AND tetras you really need to do a water change twice a day.


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

No, the Tetra's are in the 2.5 gallon. Nomi's fishbowl is stacked above it, before I added he substrate he'd always look at the Tetra's and waiting for revenge. 

Water changes every 2-3 days or 3-5 days if the water is free of ammonia. (Or at least.)


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Sorry if i haven't updated anything much. I was very busy talking to my cousins and family~~

But its been a few weeks, I also examined Nomi's tail regrowth, it came out to be that he's a Half moon. Yay!


----------

